# dental advice?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey guys was wonderin if anyone had any methods besides doggy toothpaste on how to get rid of tartar/plaque? KC has some on one side of her mouth  i never noticed it since it was in the back back! she chews on bullysticks and chews. someone told me to use those water additives to clean remove it? not sure if it even works though. :foxes15:

thanks in advance!

would something like this work?


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Fresh Breath

I hear that the gel works really well when it comes to freshening breath but Im not sure if any other products work or do the things they claim


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Sideout said:


> Fresh Breath
> 
> I hear that the gel works really well when it comes to freshening breath but Im not sure if any other products work or do the things they claim


thats the same brand someone told me about lol. hmm...! thank u for the reply. will have to see if more people recommend that one. all her teeth are pearly white except the back so it became tartar  explains her bad breath at times!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

There's a product over there called "Plaque Off" for dogs, it works super well. There's also lots of other fluids, mostly have Yuka (a plant added) that work really well, just add to drinking water.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> There's a product over there called "Plaque Off" for dogs, it works super well. There's also lots of other fluids, mostly have Yuka (a plant added) that work really well, just add to drinking water.


was lookin at the reviews, i wish someone who actually used it would tell me if it works  have u tried it urself? the people that review these things are often companies that get paid for it. bleh! thanks for another suggestion!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been trying to find a thread that discusses a product like this. I remember the person saying whatever the type they used worked great. I have been looking for something like this for Jaxx.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm hopefully they will reply lol :lol: need to fight it before it gets worse


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I use this one i does take time to work lol but Pearls teeth are looking much better.I use it everyday even if it says to reduce it to every other day.
PetzLife Oral Care - Natural Pet Products, Dog Dental Care - PetzLife


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I was looking into products for plaque too, the new girls have horrible teeth and although they have improved since being on raw, they seem to be stuck where they are now. I have not met anyone who has used Plaque Off and found it effective. I really wanted to try it as it is all natural and I don't like giving them chemicals. I have been recommended to try Fragaria homeopathic tablets, anyone tried them? What is the active ingredient in the Petzlife gel? I was wondering if there was something similar here. I can get Petzlife on Amazon, but it is really expensive.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't find the darn bottle I was using before I changed over to their filtered 'platinum' water fountain, but I'll keep looking for it because I'm going to use filter 1 week, plaque liquid the next week - no point in using it with a carbon filter, that takes out everything, good & bad.

Mine have lovely white teeth at 1yo, but I put that down to their diet which is now 1/2 raw, 1/4 grain free kibble and 1/4 raw meaty bones & lots of natural chews.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley's teeth are spotless at 2 yrs, he has been on raw since 4 months. 18 months of eating rubbish and no dental care whatsoever has left the girls teeth in a terrible state, just proves how much diet affects dental health.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> I use this one i does take time to work lol but Pearls teeth are looking much better.I use it everyday even if it says to reduce it to every other day.
> PetzLife Oral Care - Natural Pet Products, Dog Dental Care - PetzLife


I think that is the one I use too but the bottle looks different will check when I get home tonight


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I use petzlife as well but its so strong that using it on the inner back teeth while holdin onto KC would be impossible.

As for the raw diet, its not really the diet that helps the teeth its the bones but the other side of the teeth inner is fine in the back which mean she doesn't chew on her other side of the mouth as much  she's had chew toys when she was a pup too but wasn't into them really


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

My dogs get a chicken wing almost daily, and their teeth stay nice with that, my fosters get the chicken wing too, and that improves their teeth well enough that I have never had to get them a scaling.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think a quality diet helps too though, as well as the physical action of chewing bones etc. These two girls were fed on very cheap kibble mostly (Iams and other supermarket brands) and have far worse teeth at a much younger age than other kibble fed dogs I have owned in the past, who were on better quality kibble.


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

I have seem people recommend brushing with hydrogen peroxide, but I am not sure if that is safe....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

AmyQ said:


> I have seem people recommend brushing with hydrogen peroxide, but I am not sure if that is safe....


Vets use peroxide to induse vomiting when they injest something they shouldn't. 

I cheat when using PetzLife. I put it in a cookie when BG gets really obnoxious. She hates it.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I know this is prob not what ur after, but why now try the paragon dental chews, not greenies, they are low in fat and high in fibre, and the way they are designed when ur pup tries to eat it it scrapes the plaque off. And makes their breath smell better. And they do 4 flavours! Maisy loves them and she's a picky eater x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Its not just the teeth that cause bad breath its also the buildup on the tounge even though you dont see it, it is there so also cleaning the tounge can help with a soft bristle finger brush.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I use Petzlife gel and spray. It lasts forever. I haven't even finished a bottle or spray thing yet, lol. The spray for if I don't have time to brush their teeth that night.. but the gel works much better. I brush their teeth with a toddler toothbrush and dog toothpaste and then lightly brush the petzlife gel on, paying special attention to the back molars which if they ever get plaque, it's there. If I slack on brushing for a couple weeks, the plaque will come up there, but if I brush every day for a few days, it's gone again. The vet always tells me how amazing their teeth look every time I take them in. And at 7 months she is the same vet that told me how EVERY small breed dog has to have dental at 2 years.. I proved her wrong!!

But I think daily teeth brushing and some kind of gel, especially Petzlife, will do the trick.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I use Petzlife oral gel & it works great. I put the gel on my finger & rub it on her teeth. She acquired some plaque build-up on her back teeth just recently because of feeding the soft Honest Kitchen food (which I don't feed anymore). She don't like to chew on chewies. I took her to have it scraped off (a partial dental). I give her carrots & sweet potatos & stuff like that to help keep the plaque off.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> As for the raw diet, its not really the diet that helps the teeth


Sorry Pidge, but I have to say, I totally disagree ... think of when you eat a dipping cracker (do you have Jatz over there?) ... it turns into a floury paste and sticks to your teeth & gums .... just the same way kibble does, hence the bacteria/plaque starts growing. 

Raw definitely does not do that, nothing 'sticks' and the tearing of the meat fibres actually acts as a cleaner.

When mine have kibble, they straight away get a bully stick or tendon as the scraping action will clean the teeth whilst the increased saliva helps to wash it away.

It should also be noted that that many medicos consider scraping plaque off with dental tools at home can be a killer because the bacteria can get into the blood stream and cause infection in heart, kidneys, blood. That's why when vets to it whilst they're under they keep flushing it out & the dog doesn't swallow any of the 'chips'. Research seems to back up infection by plaque in blood.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what in the world is jatz?? LOL! eh....my dex will never in his life eat that gummy tasteless bloody mess LOL :lol: i just ordered the petzlife peppermint gel, i find it interestin they changed the way the bottle looks now haha! had to see what was real or fake on ebay :] dex is fine though with his kibbles no bad breath at all, its just KC that had bad breath from the very beginning...but im hopin it goes away from a few weeks of this stuff :]


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL THIS is Jatz Biscuits, but I basically mean anything that ends up all gooey & pasty, sticking to your gums (as kibble does to dogs .... you know, like **** to a blanket as the old saying goes) ... jatz biscuits - Google Search


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It looks like a Ritz cracker...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I know plaque on one side can be a sign of wry bite? I'd tend to think that rather than her just chewing on one side. If you're able, I'd take a dental scaler & scale the back teeth THEN start with petzlife or something like that that will keep the build up at bay. I never had any luck with the water addative. I just scale every couple months & do bullies & raw bones on occasion. All my pups teeth are nice & clean....even the older ones.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I started giving my gang Plaque Off about 4 or 5 months ago - Bruno had the foulest breath - within about a month I saw a huge improvement, now his breath is sweet as a daisy - Biggles had slight staining and that has improved a lot too - they are fed Ziwipeak sometimes Acana sometimes, they tried Eden too in that time - but are now back to just Acana or Ziwipeak - so the only change really is using Plaque Off.


----------



## chachi (Mar 16, 2013)

try using baking soda it works on my maltese and lhasa apso 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I use the Fresh Breath gel on my guys. Percy has very good teeth so I mainly use it as a preventative for him, however my labrador's teeth were starting to get a lot of tarter and the Fresh Breath has helped so much I am no longer considering having to put her under for a professional clean. I also try to brush her teeth (about twice a week) as well.


----------

